# Is it just me?



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2006)

Aye carumba! I don't think I've ever had the pages of DC load so slow!

It seems that ever since the addition of the new icons/links next to the _Report Post_ link every page takes an eternity to load. Some are worse then others. For example, up to this point, this page has not loaded completely. There. It just finished! 

If it was just me, I would think that problem would be on any page I go to, but it is not. Then again, that doesn't necessarily mean a problem here. I hate how complex comupters can be.

Anyways, anyone else having similar problems? It seriously takes sometimes more then a minute for a page to load (particularly a thread). Now, I'm not running cutting edge technology, but just a week or so ago there was hardly any delay.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2006)

Side note - it took almost a minute for the new topic/post to process! Also, about 30 seconds for the quick reply to process!

FYI I have a cable connection, running a 1 Ghz AMD processor (like I said, not cutting edge, but not horrible either) with 256 mb RAM. It hasn't been a problem in the past, and I don't think it would be now.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 10, 2006)

I am having a horrible time - extremely slow - I thought the site was down - I would put a sad face in but they still aren't loaded.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2006)

One minute for the topic to pull from the list of new topics page . . . . 

The images seem to be what the holdup is. They are taking forever to load.

Also, likely having nothing to do with this, but still weird, I don't have the function of my delete key when I type quick replies. Go figure!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, that was much faster! I had this problem Friday night but thought it was just me as I was typing from a laptop in a hotel room in Dallas. I hope it gets better soon - there are the smileys!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2006)

yep, slow.... slow.   I had enough time to go get coffee....


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 10, 2006)

Theyre slower for me, but Im still running fast enough.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 10, 2006)

The slowness has been so aggravating for me that I've hardly been on at all.

I come online to be entertained - not get high blood pressure waiting for a page to come up.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's slow for me too and I'm running 2.8 GHz + 1 GB of RAM. 

They could be still in the process of finding a new server and right now the site is just on a temporary one.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 10, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's slow for me too and I'm running 2.8 GHz + 1 GB of RAM.
> 
> They could be still in the process of finding a new server and right now the site is just on a temporary one.


That would make sense.

Half Baked, you must be running really slow if you're getting that annoyed.
It takes me about 8 or 9 seconds to load a page now, compared to my 2 or 3 seconds before, that quite a slow down.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 10, 2006)

Pretty slow for me too!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 10, 2006)

Aaauuuuggghhhhh, much better now! Thank you!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 10, 2006)

Back to 2 seconds. 
haha


----------



## Elf (Dec 11, 2006)

It was so bad yesterday I gave up and logged offf, life is too short for nonsence.  Today seeems much better.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 11, 2006)

I will have to defend here  

It's really not "nonsense" and sometimes servers just act up.  There was a big issue with the server that we had NO control over.  We really don't do this on purpose I swear!!!!!    It's just as frustrating for us as we have the same problem as everyone else.  Andy is working things out.  It takes time.  As there have been recent threads on this same topic it hasn't been fully resolved yet - but it will be!

If the server is acting up your computer capabilities are a moot point.  

We really do apologize for the inconvenience.  I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 12, 2006)

sure sure sure LOL

it's working pretty good for me right now .. but that's now, and it's in the middle of the night also .. i'll try in the middle of the day tomorrow, if i can get online at all.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wasn't it said that a certain amount of stress is necessary to keep us all up and ticking?  Kudos to DC for coming to the rescue!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 12, 2006)

It's working faster at my school too!
This is pretty sweet!
It's just too bad I can't go in any threads that have "game" in the title, because that word is banned at my school.


----------

